# La pomme de la discorde



## Marjolaine 1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
une collègue refuse de donner des pommes aux enfants accueillis ( peur de la fausse route) c’est son droit et le précise bien aux parents 

plusieurs fois elle se retrouve avec des pommes pour le même enfant ( 2 ans )
a chaque fois elle remets la pomme dans le sac, et le redis aux parents 

la semaine dernière le parent arrive comme une furie, lui dit qu’elle commence a les faire chier avec cette histoire de pomme et que c’est lui le patron et qu’il exige qu’elle donne la pomme a son enfant 

ma collègue ne l’a pas inscrit au contrat 
Du coup elle ne sait plus quoi faire…..en plus elle lui dit que la pomme doit arriver pelée et couper……je vous dis pas la colère du parent 

avez vous aussi des restrictions côté nourriture ?


----------



## Catie6432 (20 Septembre 2022)

Les aliments doivent être cuisinés,  prêts à réchauffer, coupés. 
Tout nouvel aliment doit d'abord être proposé à l'enfant par les parents dans le contexte familial. 
Mais le plus souvent, c'est moi qui prépare les repas.


----------



## Marie06 (20 Septembre 2022)

_Bonjour ssi votre collègue ne se sont pas à l aise avec les pommes c est son droit de dire non. C'est aussi vrai que la pomme doit arrivée prête à consommer. Soit elle continue à dire non soit essayer de la couper en lamelles ?_


----------



## Caro35 (20 Septembre 2022)

Alors une pomme pelée et coupée à l’avance va rouiller rapidement si on ne lui met pas de jus de citron pour éviter l’oxydation !!
S’ils veulent vraiment que l’enfant mange de la pomme et que votre collègue refuse de l’éplucher et la couper, leur proposer d’en fournir sous une autre forme style compote…


----------



## Caro35 (20 Septembre 2022)

Il y a des phobies de fruits, par exemple la chanteuse Louane est phobique des bananes 🍌 un truc de ouf !


----------



## Caro35 (20 Septembre 2022)

@Marjolaine 1 joli titre de conversation 😉


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

Non, c'est moi qui prépare les repas des enfants.
C'es donc moi qui détermine chez moi ce que j'observe possible de donner à un enfant au regard de son âge et des ses capacités.

Le PE est certes le "patron" à qui l'AM est subordonné par son contrat.
Mais elle est aussi "pro petite enfance" ce que n'est pas son Patron, elle est donc censée être qualifiée pour savoir si cet enfant là est apte sans danger à manger un aliment sous telle ou telle forme.

Imaginons que le Parent, qui est le Particulier EMPLOYEUR de l'AM lui intime l'ordre de mettre une fessée à son enfant en lui disant que "si si, c'est comme ça, elle doit le faire car elle doit obeire aux ordres de son patron. Que de toute façon il s'agit de son enfant à lui, il a donc bien le droit de penser comme il veut pour SON enfant. Qu'il a été élevé ainsi à coup de fessées et il est devenu grace à ça un fabuleux adulte!". On est d'accord que son argument ne tient pas, l'AM qui obéit serait alors coupable de mauvais traitement et ne pourrait pas se cacher derrière "j'ai obéit aux ordres de mon employeur", encore moins en tant qu'AM, pro petite enfance.

Là, le souci est que l'AM ne veut pas engager sa responsabilité envers une décision qu'elle juge dangereuse.
Le Parent, lui, estime que l'AM en fait trop, qu'il n'y a pas de danger. De plus il prends mal car Nounou en insistant lui renvoie un message qu'il est donc un mauvais Parent en voulant faire manger de la pomme à son enfant, d'où la querelle, l'agacement.
L'AM enfonce le clou en imposant que la pomme soit prête à manger: épluchée et coupée en morceaux ce que le Parent considère comme une entrave illégitime à son ordre, une insubordination.
Sauf qu'en fait l'AM, puisqu'elle est d'accord que le PE porte le repas de son enfant, se doit alors de préciser dès le départ que ce repas devra intégralement être prêt à l'emploi avec seulement à réchauffer ce qui doit l'être car en effet elle n'a alors pas à préparer le repas (ni la pomme ni autre chose a vrai dire). Expliquer dès le départ aurait évité de cristalliser autour de cette pomme. Puis expliquer aussi au PE qu'il est libre de faire comme il veut chez lui et donc d'assumer sa décision mais qu'il ne peut en aucun cas l'obliger elle à assumer ce choix. Qu'il est libre aussi d'estimer que c'est ridicule et même absurde et donc ici 2 solutions s'offrent à lui:
- il entend la demande de son AM, ne lui impose pas une pomme qu'elle ne voudra pas lui donner, il prévoit une compote ou un autre fruit frais épluché et coupé en accord avec elle et se réserve les pommes pour chez lui, pour la bonne raison que si l'enfant fait une fausse route et s'ettouffe avec un aliment, même porté par le PE c'est bien l'AM qui sera tenue pour responsable.
- il trouve une AM qui n'a pas peur de donner de la pomme, il rompt le contrat avec la 1ere dans le respect du préavis, pour simple retrait d'enfant.

Si la loi dans notre métier permet une rupture aussi simplement c'est précisément pour ce genre de situation: on se rend compte qu'il y a incompatibilité pédagogique, désaccord entre les adultes, autant ne pas imposer à un enfant une telle relation car à la fin c'est bien lui qui ne mange qu'un demi goûter parce que Nounou a peur des pommes (et elle a peut être raison!) et son Père tient à montré qu'il est le patron et veut absolument que son enfant mange des pommes chez sa Nounou. Situation absurde, ridicule, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Ladrine 10 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bin déjà moi il me parle comme ça 😤
Ya des chances qu'il reparte avec son enfant sous le bras
Non mais pour qui il ce prends ce monsieur
C'est moi le patron mais bien sûr
Moi je lui répondrai et bin le jour où votre patron vous exigera un truc débile comme porté un tutu on verra si vous le faites
Moi un jour une petite est arrivé avec des moules dans son tup 😱
Le soir j'ai dit au parents plus jamais ça sinon je lui donne pas 
Il me répond elle aime ça 
Ok pas de soucis mais réchauffer au micro ondes et la chaîne du froid non 
Impossible ici chez vous ok 
J'ai eu des aliments périmé aussi yaourt ou pti pot 
Bin non 
Oui mais chez nous il le mange 
Bin ok continué comme ça chez vous pas ici 😱


----------



## zabeth 1 (20 Septembre 2022)

y a de l'ambiance !!!
 1 c'est quoi ces gens qui se permettent de parler ainsi à l'assistante maternelle ? et ils n'ont qu'à donner la pomme, le soir, à leur enfant ; c'est sûr que ça prend du temp de la couper ...
2 j'ai des PE qui donnent de la pomme à leur petit, âgé de 2 ans, toujours épluchée et coupée en fines lamelles et dans un tup, et je surveille bien sûr, au cas où un morceau serait un peu gros, mais les parents font très attention. 
3 et que vous dire de plus ? Je compatis et ne peux qu'approuver l'attitude de votre collègue.

après ce sera quoi, du citron en dessert, bien acide ? je suis sûre que l'enfant appréciera !


----------



## LadyA. (20 Septembre 2022)

Ben perso je lui rends sa pomme et ma démission en même temps !


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Perso malgré tout je n’accepterais PAS ce comportement et le remettrais à sa place et je lui dirais car JE peux me le permettre 

« vous trouvez une autre AM, vous ne me parlez pas avec ce MANQUE DE RESPECT »

Et j’aurais arrêté la discussion 

+ SMS à son épouse de son comportement et de trouver quelqu’un d’autre.


----------



## Petuche (20 Septembre 2022)

Holala faut qu'il se détendre le papa😁. C'est vrai que donner de la pomme aux enfants peut faire peur. J'ai eu une petite dont les PE m'emmener une pomme éplucher et coupée pour le goûter.  Hé ben arriver au goûter la pomme était marron. C'est moi qui me suis proposée de l'eplucher et de la couper. Mais pour faire de fines lamelles je prends une mandoline, les lamelles sont toutes fines, et je reste à côté. 
Mais si vous avez peur avec certains aliments, ne donnez pas, c'est pas la peine de stresser pour ça.


----------



## incognito (20 Septembre 2022)

lamelles toutes fines je trouve cela plus dangereux car le morceau peut se coller au palais alors qu'un morceau plus épais, l'enfant le mâche et à deux ans il peut le faire.


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

On est bien d'accord que le vrai sujet n'est pas de savoir si oui ou non et comment une pomme car nous ne savons même pas l'âge de cet enfant pour estimer ses compétences.
Le problème est que dès le départ l'AM explique son projet d'accueil dont fait partie une inquiétude au sujet de la pomme mais qu'une fois le contrat commencé le papa veut lui forcer la main.
Le rapport de force n'a jamais fonctionné pour une bonne collaboration c'est un fait... encore moins dans notre metier.

Donc ou bien tout le monde se calme et comprends qu'on travaille" avec" et non "contre", ou bien tout le monde reste sur ses positions et mieux vaut se quitter, dans l’intérêt de l'enfant.

Ce qui est certain c'est que le repas porté par le PE DOIT être prêt à l'emploi et si la préparation anticipée le rend impropre ou le gache c'est alors qu'il ne faut pas le porter à l'AM.
Ce qui est certain aussi c'est que même porté par le PE, l'AM reste seule responsable de ce qu'elle donne à l'enfant.


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Je trouve qu'il est facile de dire aux parents que leur enfant peut manger une pomme chaque soir en plus ce fruit a une action calmante il fera une bonne nuit!
Le midi l'enfant peut avoir un yaourt comme dessert. Ce petit n'aura pas une carence alimentaire s'il ne mange pas sa pomme chez nounou !


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Je n'aime pas le c'est moi le patron pour un détail .a la place de cette nounou je mettrais la pomme dans le sac et sans commentaire . 
On ne joue pas avec la crainte d'une personne c'est un manque de respect. Pour ne contrarier personne il y a des compotes de pommes sans sucre ajouté bio . Même si on sait bien qu'il est important de croquer. 
Concernant la pomme je n'aime pas qu'elle arrive trop vite dans la diversification ! Et j'avoue que l'apparition des morceaux me stresse pour justement la fausse route. C'est l'accident que j'ai toujours redoute sans ne l'avoir vécu ouf!


----------



## kikine (20 Septembre 2022)

bonjour
perso c'est simple, je remet la pomme dans le sac et je ne dis rien
si le parent m'en parle je lui réponds que tout patron qu'il se croit je suis maitre à bord chez moi, que si cela ne lui plaît pas et bien qu'il cherche quelqu'un d'autre mais que CHEZ MOI la pomme c'est NON


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Ma collègue a tenue sa position aujourd’hui 
le papa lui dit vous êtes tetue 

ils réfléchissent chacun de leur cote a la suite a donner au contrat ( que le papa voudrait payer au réel…lol…)


----------



## Tatynou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Ladrine 10 a dit: 


> Ya des chances qu'il reparte avec son enfant sous le bras


....... et avec SA pomme 🍏🤪


----------



## kikine (21 Septembre 2022)

> ils réfléchissent chacun de leur cote a la suite a donner au contrat ( que le papa voudrait payer au réel…lol…)


  et ben dis donc il est gratiné celui là... faut l'envoyer paitre un bon coup!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (21 Septembre 2022)

A propos de pomme il serait temps que ce papa et son petit partent voir si l'herbe est plus verte dans le pré d'à côté. 
Payer au réel et bien voyons ?? Je trouve ce papa autoritaire face à une nounou têtue a son avis c'est licenciement a venir?? Pom pom pom pom !
Bonne journée !


----------



## Capri95 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 👋
Le ver est dans la pomme 🍎 si je puis dire 
Il faut savoir si cet enfant a la capacité ou non de manger une pomme.
Le plus important ce sont les dents et sa capacité à mastiquer.
Pour ma part je coupe la pomme en fines lamelles et je reste à côté de lui.
J'ai un petit qui adore les pommes ! Il a commencé à 1/2 ans chez ses parents et chez moi. Je lui disais de bien, bien mâcher, il le faisais avec soin. Il ouvrait la bouche tout seul pour me montrer qu'il avait bien finit sa lamelle avant d'en prendre une autre 
Si l'assmat ne se sent pas à l'aise pour donner une pomme, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec elle ! Que le père change de " crémerie " mais se ne sera peut être pas non plus accepté ailleurs.


----------



## bidulle (21 Septembre 2022)

ce n'est pas parce qu'il est le patron (et encore je n'aime pas ce terme, et en plus un patron doit suivre le loi et la ccn donc payé au réel c'est non) qu'il peut exiger tout et n'importe quoi à l'ass mat ..... la garde d'un enfant est une énorme responsabilité, et l'ass mat a le droit de ne pas se sentir à l'aise avec une pomme ! il vaut mieux le reconnaitre et le dire avant qu'il arrive une fausse route à l'enfant ! au moins elle a une attitude responsable !


----------



## Titine15 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Ça sent la fin de contrat et à vrai dire cela serait bénéfique car la pomme plus payer au réel ça fait beaucoup quand même.
Bonne journée


----------



## Chouchou301 (21 Septembre 2022)

"c'est moi le patron !" 

Qu'il relise la CCN ce petit monsieur : le paiement au réel est interdit !


----------



## Griselda (21 Septembre 2022)

Pourquoi je ne suis pas surprise que ce Papa voudrait payer au réél: "je suis le patron", "je paie seulement ce que je consomme", "je vous paie pour donner la pomme à mon enfant, vous le faites puisque je vous paie".

Je n'ai jamais eut ce genre de relation (ouf!). Nous échangeons ensemble autour de ce que nous observons de l'enfant et ce qui serait le mieux pour lui. Il n'y a pas de "je suis le patron" ou de "je suis la pro c'est moi qui dit comment faire". Les Parents souvent me demande mon avis de pro, je le donne volontiers mais c'est toujours dans l'échange et le respect de chacun.
Je pense qu'il est grand temps de stopper ce contrat car la relation est mauvaise.
Espérons que fort de cette expérience ce papa saura, face à une autre personne, revoir sa position et éviter ce point de non retour. A un moment peut être que la Maman peut aussi y mettre son grain de sel car il s'agit aussi de son enfant, son mode de garde... il serait dommage que l'enfant passe d'AM en AM jusqu'à ne plus en avoir car Papa a oublié la politesse et le respect. Que se passera t il à l'école? Il portera aussi le repas de son enfant car il estimera que c'est SON enfant donc il a le droit d'imposer ce qu'il va manger et comment?


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Et pourtant, pas de quoi en faire tout un plat ... une compote en l'occurrence.  
Ok je sors ...


----------



## Caro35 (22 Septembre 2022)

Ce n’est pas de la tarte… aux pommes 🍏 
Je te suis @Catie6432 😆


----------



## SOURIS8413 (23 Septembre 2022)

De mieux en mieux les PE, heureusement qu'ils ne sont pas tous comme ça.  Moi perso, je dirais à ce papa, par mesure de sécurité pour votre enfant , je préfère que vous donniez vous cette  🍎 et vous me donnez une pompote à la place et si ça ne vous convient pas, vous êtes libre de trouver une autre asmat en respectant, le préavis et les CCN.
La question a se poser pour l'asmat , que va t'il me dire la prochaine fois  ?  Avoir un PE parlant de cette façon c'est inacceptable. Perso,  je ne continuerais pas avec ce parent,  ne poser la question chaque matin, que va t'il me dire aujourd'hui  !!!!! C'est hors de question. Ce n'est pas bon ni pour l'asmat ni pour le petit bout. Et le respect, il est où  !!!!!


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Septembre 2022)

@Caro35 et @Catie6432 sont dans la place 😅 j'adore trop les filles 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Septembre 2022)

Moi le parent qui me parle comme ça, il est pas né 😅
Un papa avait décidé une fois que son fils  ne dormirait qu'une heure trente chez nous pour qu'il trouve son sommeil le soir plus facilement....je lui ai dis que mon rôle n'était pas d'épuiser son fils  pour qu'il s'endorme plus vite le soir  mais que le problème était ailleurs. Et je lui ai clairement dit que sa façon de me balancer cet ordre de bon matin n'était clairement pas passé. Il était chef d'entreprise.....je lui ai dit que si nous nous étions jamais senti être de la merde ... ça y est c'était fait grâce à lui ...il s'en est excusé et a toujours été respectueux ensuite et nous avons travaillé en collaboration avec la maman et même le papa que je voyais moins, pour leurs deux enfants. D'ailleurs je considère la maman comme une amie aujourd'hui, bien plus qu'une employeur.... Quand le contrat de la petite dernière sera terminée, je suis sûre que l'on se fera des apéros 😅
Tout cela pour dire qu'il faut savoir s'imposer....chef d'entreprise ou pas, nous n'étions pas un de ses salariés lambda ...et la forme de dire les choses est parfois tout aussi importante que le fond ....


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (23 Septembre 2022)

ma collègue continue avec le petit pour l’instant 

elle a eu 2 départs non prévu en août 
et nous n’avons aucunes proposition depuis des semaines ( des mois ) 
la preuve je suis au chômage total 

et quand on a besoin de son salaire parfois on mets sa fierté de côté…..


----------



## Euphrasie (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Marjolaine,

#fatiguedentendreoudelirecegenredesituaions

Quelle tristesse, vraiment...

Pour ma part, je précise que je ne prépare plus les repas. 

Oui restrictions (très strictes car lassée par certains comportements irrespectueux), donc indiquées (longuement listée je dirais ;-)) dans mon contrat, ceci pour me simplifier les temps des repas :

Les desserts et les goûters constitués de fruits frais ne seront acceptés que :
si, ils sont préalablement lavés pelés, évidés, équeutés, dénoyautés, mixés, hachés, découpés, décongelés, sucrés.

À défaut, il faudra remplacer par soit des compotes de fruits en pot ou en gourde, soit des salades de fruits en pot sous vide émanant de l'industrie alimentaires adaptés à l'âge de l'enfant.

Sinon, j'ai une collègue qui a eu à peu près le même cas de figure qui un jour m'a confié qu'elle a finalement dit OK pour les pommes pour pas contredire et avoir la paix, mais qui les jetait à la poubelle... Voilà comment elle a évacué ses angoisses de la fausse route et retrouvé le sourire !!!

Courage à ta collègue...


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Septembre 2022)

La dernière PE qui m'a dit: "c'est moi la patronne" et bien j'ai donné ma démission je ne supporte pas ce genre de personne qui se prenne pour le trou de c.l du monde ! j'ai eu une nounou pour mon fils ainé pour moi elle était sa 2ème maman alors lui dire c'est moi la patronne jamais de la vie !!! bref ici même si les PE me fournissaient les fruits je prenais qd même le temps de les éplucher et les couper en lamelles ! pour les bananes je les écrase d'office pas question de leur donner à la main pour que l'enfant la mange seul j'ai eu un jour une fausse route et donc ce n'est pas négociable les PE le savaient et je faisais comme je le souhaitais  ... les yaourts passés même d'une journée retour à l'expéditeur le soir je donnais un à moi si j'avais ou un fromage en plus qd j'avais du stock à l'avance des PE et le lendemain le PE m'en rapportait 2 voilà !!! je vous trouve parfois assez dures comment voulez-vous qu'une pomme arrive épluchée du matin pour le midi ??? je suis plus cool avec çà ... bref encore une fois chacune fait comme elle le souhaite ... peut-être que cette ass mat a eu un soucis un jour avec une pomme et tout comme moi qu'elle a eu la peur de sa vie ??? en tout cas un sacré c.n ce papa ... un de plus !!! tant pis Violetta là vous serez peut-être d'accord !!! alors donner des gros morceaux de légumes apportés par les PE même pas en rêve je n'accepte pas cela chez moi que les parents le fassent chez eux mais qu'ils ne l'imposent pas à leur ass mat moi ils étaient prévenus !!!


----------



## Chouchou301 (24 Septembre 2022)

On parle du papa, mais la maman dans l'histoire, elle dit quoi ?


----------



## ChantalGoya (27 Septembre 2022)

Situation bien tendue.....

Bon nombre de fois j'ai remis le soir des préparations que j'ai jugé inadapté en expliquant aux PE pourquoi.
Jamais un seul ne m'a parlé de manière hautaine ou agressive.

Cela a toujours été un temps d'échange sur le bon déroulement du repas ou du goûter.

J'ai actuellement une petite de 2 ans qui mange les pommes entières et qui se débrouille vraiment très très bien.
Alors que son copain du même âge, il faut lui couper en morceau. 
Tout est question d'aptitude.

Et c'est à nous de juger qui peut quoi et comment chez nous tout en s'assurant d'aller avec l'enfant et pas de le "sur protéger" 😉

Libre aux parents de faire comme ils l'entendent chez eux.


----------



## Caro35 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bien dit @ChantalGoya 
Comment va Bécassine ta cousine ?


----------



## ChantalGoya (27 Septembre 2022)

Ma cousine se porte à merveille 🤪🤣 mais elle ne s'appelle pas Bécassine.... @Caro35


----------



## Caro35 (27 Septembre 2022)

Oups, désolée
Big up à Pandi Panda 🐼


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (27 Septembre 2022)

La maman est restée sans rien dire 
juste qu’elle avait eu les larmes aux yeux car elle n’avait rien eu pour la fête des mères


----------

